# Free snapper trip



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Yes, FREE. 

Here is the deal though. If you noticed my last post I had issues with water in the gas. Been working last night and all this morning on the problem.

I have a buddy going with me so I will only take one more. HOWEVER, we may have issues again and may have to call SEATOW. I do have 4 extra filters on board to help us get back but you never know. 

Looking at sea trials on the boat around 3pm leaving out of Sherman Cove. 

Nothing in life is for FREE, sometimes you have to take a chance. LOL!!!

Bait, Ice, Gas is all covered. You need lic. ,food and drink.

Forgot. 850-512-9429

Every thing runs smooth we will be back around dark at the latest. If everything doesn't well... It could be in two hours or it could be 10 hours. :whistling:


I know the post is a funny one and open to remarks so I'm prepared. LOL!!! but still free trip for someone who has time to kill.


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

Damn Murph I hate that you had problems.. good luck on the next try


----------



## The Pitt (Apr 7, 2012)

good luck this time around. i would hit you up on that offer but already got plans...


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

BYOP? bring your own paddle? hahaha....hellva offer murph!! wish i was there to take you up on it


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

All circuits are busy!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

BYOP, Hell I'm laughing.


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

706z you want to go? you asked yesterday and lucked out. LOL!!

My bad, its 512 not 521 on the #

512 -9429


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

We have a brave taker. LOL!

Spot filled.


----------



## nick850 (Jun 3, 2012)

I'm down. Couldn't even ride with my dads crew. He gave me the old shoulda called me earlier I done promised all the spots bit.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

hello, are you still out there with a rope to a tow boat, or are you back in????


----------



## Prince Caspian (Jun 13, 2011)

Reckon we should call the coast guard?


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Sorry Jim, Yea we made it back. Didn't need seatow, knock on wood, and limited out pretty quick after we anchored. Would have limited out faster if I had kept my hands off the rod. Man did I get schooled yesterday.

Biggest one was 31", smallest was 21".


----------

